# الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*​ 




​ 





​ 







​ 




​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي يااقمر عالحلاوة دي 
محبتي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور وخلفيات جميله جدااا

مرسي كاندي

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## vetaa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصور جميله*
*والأيه اجمل بحبها جدااااا*

*شكرا يا كاندتى العسل*


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

روائع يا كاندي
مشكورة اختي
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جمال اوووووى يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرسي يااقمر عالحلاوة دي
> 
> 
> محبتي​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور وخلفيات جميله جدااا​*
> 
> *مرسي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *الصور جميله*
> *والأيه اجمل بحبها جدااااا*
> 
> *شكرا يا كاندتى العسل*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى انتى يا فيتا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> روائع يا كاندي​
> مشكورة اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال اوووووى يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الصور ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً  كاندى  يسوع يعوضك .*










​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *شكراً كاندى يسوع يعوضك .*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوين اوى ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوين اوى ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

